# Finishing Hops Vs Hops Pellets



## sluggerdog (5/11/04)

Hey All,

Whne I go down to my local HBS I find there is two different types of hops there, finishing hops and hops pellets. The 

finishings hops come in 12gm bag and the pellets come in larger bags.

*So what is the difference?*
IS the finishing hops just _'one serving'_ of the pellets and the hops pellets is a bigger back for storage?

ALSO while I am at it, if the are the same, how can you store your hops? fridge/freezer in any container/air tight/bag?

Thanx
SD


----------



## GMK (5/11/04)

All hops from the LHBS should be stored in the Freezer or the fridge at least.
The 12gm packets are a waste of money - cost wise - buy in at least 100gm packs or better still - 1 kg bulk lots.

The hops should be the same.


----------



## Gout (5/11/04)

although i agree with ken re:value and 1Kg hops, i brew AG as often as i can - once a week at peak, other wise once every 2 weeks, and 1Kg of a hop, will last ages and might loose is AA% and go off / cheesy in flavour. If you get 1Kg then see if you can buy say 200g of lots of different hops and then renew more often.

Keep you hops very cool, eg fridge or freezer as ken said

I say i brew AG because that includes bittering hops, also if you only brew one style beer then maybe a single hop will be ok...

and dont buy 1Kg untill you think you might like the hop


----------



## Tallgum (5/11/04)

Gday Slugger, I presume that you are a kit brewer like me, I use additional hops and never use the 12gm bags as they are not worth it as you only get one brew, I buy the 50gr bags and usually get 3 to 4 brews out of them [refrigerate] as finishing hops in secondary for aroma, I have overhopped so be carefull ,its trial and error according to your taste.


----------



## sluggerdog (5/11/04)

Tallgum said:


> Gday Slugger, I presume that you are a kit brewer like me, I use additional hops and never use the 12gm bags as they are not worth it as you only get one brew, I buy the 50gr bags and usually get 3 to 4 brews out of them [refrigerate] as finishing hops in secondary for aroma, I have overhopped so be carefull ,its trial and error according to your taste.


 Hey, yep I am a kit brewer.

1 12gm bag will do one brew? sounds easy to me until I am ready to do it full time then buy in bulk.

Atleast I know now that the finishing hops are the same as the hop pellets, just different amounts, now once I like a hop I can buy that in bulk.

Thanx Guys
SD


----------



## flanbos (5/11/04)

how do u put ur pellets in the seconday, just the same as in primary or what?


----------



## sluggerdog (5/11/04)

flanbos said:


> how do u put ur pellets in the seconday, just the same as in primary or what?


 I personally do not have a secondary so I put the hops in at the start. will have to get someone else's opinion on this..

I just put them in hot water and then check it in at the end before I close the lid


----------



## Gout (5/11/04)

rack beer to secondry, then soak hops in hot water for say 3 min, hopfully killing any bugs and driving off green grass flavours then dump in with beer.

or add hops as the end of the boil.... different effect

reason they put it as last as possible, is some say the C02 drives the aroma out of the beer (eg as it ferments) - if you can smell it out the air lock then i guess you are loosing it out of the beer


----------

